# Rockets sign Steve Novak



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Houston Rockets General Manager Carroll Dawson announced today that the team has signed second-round draft pick Steve Novak to a multi-year contract. The Rockets selected the Marquette forward with the 32nd overall pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, which was a choice previously acquired from the New York Knicks.

from http://www.insidehoops.com


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, a multi-year contract for a 2nd round pick who hasn't even played a single NBA game yet, when was the last time that's happened?


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

Novak put up some really good numbers in the Summer League, so I think it is worth it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> wow, a multi-year contract for a 2nd round pick who hasn't even played a single NBA game yet, when was the last time that's happened?


LOL what rock have you been under. Kevin Pittsnoggle, James Augustine, Ryan Gomes, James White etc


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Novak_signs_contract-185529-822.html
This is a big commitment. Novak must brings lots of 3s on the table next couple years.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

HB said:


> LOL what rock have you been under. Kevin Pittsnoggle, James Augustine, Ryan Gomes, James White etc


Who signed Pittsnoggle? Last time I heard, he completely sucked it up at the SLs.

EDIT: Celtics... not a good pickup.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It is only a two year deal so, nothing to worry about.


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

But let me remind you guys that WVU kicked Novak and Marquette's ***.

WVU - 104
Marquette - 85

Steve Novak got shut down and scored 6 points. Pittsnogle scored 30 points and Gansey scored 33.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

MusaSK said:


> But let me remind you guys that WVU kicked Novak and Marquette's ***.
> 
> WVU - 104
> Marquette - 85
> ...


That's fine with me. Novak won't be asked to create his own shot. His job will be to knock down his threes created by Yao and Mac.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

hopefully he will be like a poor man's peja for us...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HB said:


> LOL what rock have you been under. Kevin Pittsnoggle, James Augustine, Ryan Gomes, James White etc


haha well I obviously don't pay attention to these 2nd round contract signings...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hope he isn't a bust coming into the NBA...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Hope he isn't a bust coming into the NBA...


hes a 2nd round pick i wouldnt be too bumbed if he turned out bad and it wouldnt be much of a bust anyway i mean its not like hes was taken in the lottery and is expected to be the next shooting powerhouse


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> wow, a multi-year contract for a 2nd round pick who hasn't even played a single NBA game yet, when was the last time that's happened?




Louis Williams, Monta Ellis and a few others last year.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice, we can really depend on his shooting ability


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope JVG doesn't overkill this guy with defense techniques, and have Novak lose his shooting touch...


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

How do you miss the sarcasm in YM's post?


----------

